# least square means



## María Plá

Field and topic:
¿Me podrían ayudar con esta pregunta de estadística?
---------------------

Sample sentence:
The ANCOVA model was used to estimate the within-treatment group mean time-weighted average change dfrom baseline via least squares means (LS means), the betwwen-group difference in LS means and to construct the 95% confidence intervals (CI) for the LS means difference.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

María, se refiere a un método de cálculo estadístico que se llama "Método de mínimos cuadrados". Tal vez esta búsqueda te ayude:

http://www.google.es/search?biw=954&hl=es&q=método+de+mínimos+cuadrados&meta=

Mi profesor de Econometría se sorprendería mucho si pudiera leerme ahora.


----------



## María Plá

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> María, se refiere a un método de cálculo estadístico que se llama "Método de mínimos cuadrados". Tal vez esta búsqueda te ayude:
> 
> http://www.google.es/search?biw=954&hl=es&q=m%C3%A9todo+de+m%C3%ADnimos+cuadrados&meta=
> 
> Mi profesor de Econometría se sorprendería mucho si pudiera leerme ahora.


OK. Entonces digo: mediante las medias de los mínimos cuadrados?
UAO! que nombrecito. Muchas gracias


----------



## LadyBlakeney

No estoy totalmente segura en esta traducción, si algún estadístico pudiera ayudarnos...


----------



## María Plá

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> No estoy totalmente segura en esta traducción, si algún estadístico pudiera ayudarnos...


¿Qué paso LadyBlakeney?


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Mi duda, María, es si "means" se traduce como "media", o tal vez estoy entendiendo mal el texto, ya que, para mí:

via least squares means (LS means)

Sería:

a traves del método de mínimos cuadrados

¿No se traduce "means" por "método"?

Esa es mi duda, .

Saludos.


----------



## María Plá

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Mi duda, María, es si "means" se traduce como "media", o tal vez estoy entendiendo mal el texto, ya que, para mí:
> 
> via least squares means (LS means)
> 
> Sería:
> 
> a traves del método de mínimos cuadrados
> 
> ¿No se traduce "means" por "método"?
> 
> Esa es mi duda, .
> 
> Saludos.


Ah! No LadyBlakney, tranquila, sobre eso estoy yo absolutamente segura. The mean is the average, la media o el promedio. Método, bueno tú sabes que es method. Don't worry, I am positive. Lo traduje como la media de los mínimos cuadrados.
Muchas gracias


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Me alegra mucho, María, así hemos aprendido algo las dos. Entonces, no hay problema con los "mínimos cuadrados", ya que de eso sí estoy segura.

Saludos.


----------



## SanLucas14

En mi opinión, LadyBlakeney tenía razón:

_"...a traves del método de mínimos cuadrados..."_

Yo traduciría *"means"* como *"métodos"* en este caso.

Para mí "mean*s*" (con *S*) no es lo mismo que "mean" (sin *S*).



Espero que sirva de ayuda a pesar de la brecha temporal.


----------



## frangs

Efectivamente es "medias de (los) mínimos cuadrados". Es un concepto estadístico.


----------



## cristalito

least squares means= método/técnica de los mínimos cuadrados
least mean square= mínimos cuadrados promedio


----------



## sergio11

cristalito said:


> ...método/técnica de los mínimos cuadrados...


No. Es como dicen María Plá y Frangs. Seguro. 

Ver http://onbiostatistics.blogspot.com/2009/04/least-squares-means-marginal-means-vs.html



María Plá said:


> Ah! No LadyBlakney, tranquila, sobre eso estoy yo absolutamente segura. The mean is the average, la media o el promedio. Método, bueno tú sabes que es method. Don't worry, I am positive. Lo traduje como la media de los mínimos cuadrados.
> Muchas gracias





frangs said:


> Efectivamente es "medias de (los) mínimos cuadrados". Es un concepto estadístico.


----------



## cristalito

sergio11 said:


> No. Es como dicen María Plá y Frangs. Seguro.
> 
> Ver http://onbiostatistics.blogspot.com/2009/04/least-squares-means-marginal-means-vs.html





*Mí**nimos cuadrados* es una técnica de análisis numérico encuadrada dentro de la optimización matemática, en la que, dados un conjunto de pares (o ternas, etc), se intenta encontrar la función que mejor se aproxime a los datos (un "mejor ajuste"), de acuerdo con el criterio de mínimo error cuadrático. En su forma más simple, intenta minimizar la suma de cuadrados de las diferencias ordenadas (llamadas _residuos_) entre los puntos generados por la función y los correspondientes en los datos. Específicamente, se llama _mínimos cuadrados promedio_ (LMS) cuando el número de datos medidos es 1 y se usa el método de descenso por gradiente  para minimizar el residuo cuadrado. Se puede demostrar que LMS minimiza  el residuo cuadrado esperado, con el mínimo de operaciones (por  iteración), pero requiere un gran número de iteraciones para converger.



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mínimos_cuadrados


----------



## frangs

"Least-Squares Means" es una expresión no tan habitual como el famoso "least mean square algorithm or method", y muy específico de ciertos estudios. De hecho, yo solo lo he visto en
investigaciones farmacológicas, en combinación con estudios ANOVA o ANCOVA. El "means" no hace referencia a "medios" ni a "métodos"; se refiere a "medias", "valores medios", o "promedios" 
(según el país).
 En realidad no es simplemente calcular las medias o promedios de los cuadrados mínimos (como parecería indicar el enunciado), pero yo no he encontrado ninguna traducción ampliamente
aceptada (no confundir con el manido "least mean square algorithm or method").

Aquí se explica claramente que lo que se hace es calcular las medias de de valores después de que esos valores se hayan ajustado según otras variables:


http://www.ncfaculty.net/dogle/fishR/bookex/AIFFD/Preliminaries/Preliminaries.txt

"== Least-Squares Means The second major argument between proponents of R and proponents of SAS is over the use of so-called "least-squares means."  The terminology "least-squares means" is largely a SAS construct
and near synonyms include "adjusted means", "marginal means", or "estimated marginal means."  *In general, a "least-squares mean" is the mean for a group after having
 controlled for other variables *-- i.e., other factors or quantitative covariates.  *The most common "least-squares mean" is the calculation of adjusted group means after holding
 a quantitative covariate at a typical value (say the mean) in an ANCOVA*. Users of R argue for a more general approach that has been implemented in Fox's +*effects*+ package.  However, Yandell has provided +*[red]#lsmeans()#*+ in his +*pda*+ package that
can efficiently reproduce the SAS least-squares means used in the AIFFD examples.  In the initial versions of the AIFFD boxed vignettes I will use Yandell's function rather than the
functions in +*effects*+.  Yandell's +*pda*+ package is available from this link:https://r-forge.r-project.org/R/?group_id=49[sourceforge site].  More resources on least-squares means can be found at  - link:http://onbiostatistics.blogspot.com/2009/04/least-squares-means-marginal-means-vs.html[On Biostatistics and Clinical Trial blog] - link:http://support.sas.com/onlinedoc/913/getDoc/en/statug.hlp/glm_sect34.htm[SAS support]"


----------



## sergio11

frangs said:


> ...en combinación con estudios ANOVA o ANCOVA. El "means" no hace referencia a "medios" ni a "métodos"; se refiere a "medias", "valores medios", o "promedios" (según el país)...



Exactamente: SAS, ANOVA o ANCOVA, y en realidad, el enlace que proveyó Cristalito no contradice, sino confirma lo que dijeron Frangs y María Plá.


----------

